# Meet the Cichlids!!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Thought you guys would like to meet my cichlids! I have 2 of them, a juvenile Tiger oscar and a Juvenile Jack Dempsey. They are currently in a 30 gallon (no one jump on me, they're moving into a 55 gallon within the next 2 weeks!)

This is Ash, my Oscar


























































And this is Sindri (which means *sparkling*) my Jack Dempsey!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice fish you have. I wish I had a tank big enough for an oscar again.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

The Oscar alone needs at least a 75 gallon tank, I'd recommend a 125 or larger to keep both together when they're fully grown.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I wish I could take pictures with that crisp quality! And great looking fish! Make sure you've got a thorough filtration system in there. A full grown Oscar and Jack Dempsey will make for one dirty tank in no time.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> The Oscar alone needs at least a 75 gallon tank, I'd recommend a 125 or larger to keep both together when they're fully grown.


Yupp, I know  The 55 is being given to me by my cousin so they have something bigger then a 30 gallon, and it August I am moving in with my boyfriend, we'll be getting a 175 gallon!


----------

